# Link to Be Notified When A Book Is Available In Kindle Form



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

I have always been frustrated that when I request from the publishers that a book be made available in the Kindle format that the only way that I can tell if this was done was to constantly check back with Amazon. It seemed to me an easy matter for Amazon, and would certainly be in their best interest, to develop a system whereby whenever someone made such a request as above they would be automatically Emailed a notification that the book is now available for purchase.

Well officially Amazon still does not have such a system but an employee at Amazon has seen the need and has taken it upon themselves to develop such as system. This is an employee who not only has fulfilled a much needed niche but I am assuming that Amazon will profit handsomely when the system becomes more known to the consumers. Kudos to this employee and it is my hope that the forsight and extreme initiative that this person has demonstrated is ultimately recognized within the Amazon organization

I wish I could take credit for discovering this link but I cannot. I discovered this link through the "Amazon.com Kindle discussion forum". According to the source the link works wonderfully (she states she has been appropriately notified when a book has become available). The system is free. Here is the website: http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! Awesome thanks!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

This is really cool -- thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ghum said:


> I have always been frustrated that when I request from the publishers that a book be made available in the Kindle format that the only way that I can tell if this was done was to constantly check back with Amazon. It seemed to me an easy matter for Amazon, and would certainly be in their best interest, to develop a system whereby whenever someone made such a request as above they would be automatically Emailed a notification that the book is now available for purchase.
> 
> Well officially Amazon still does not have such a system but an employee at Amazon has seen the need and has taken it upon themselves to develop such as system. This is an employee who not only has fulfilled a much needed niche but I am assuming that Amazon will profit handsomely when the system becomes more known to the consumers. Kudos to this employee and it is my hope that the forsight and extreme initiative that this person has demonstrated is ultimately recognized within the Amazon organization
> 
> I wish I could take credit for discovering this link but I cannot. I discovered this link through the "Amazon.com Kindle discussion forum". According to the source the link works wonderfully (she states she has been appropriately notified when a book has become available). The system is free. Here is the website: http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi


Ghum, please post this in the I Want This Book on Kindle sticky post in the Book Corner! Plus, I'm going to add it to the Book Lovers Links sticky post also in the Book Corner! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

Wowwee! this is a great site...I already have a few books marked...hope this works...


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

Betsy,
I think I re-posted this thread in the "book corner" area as you had requested but please confirm if I did what you had wanted.  If not, please advise how to do this.  Hope this info has been helpful to all "kindlers".


----------

